# 2008 ROAR Region One Carpet Oval Championships



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2008)

ROAR Region One Carpet Oval Championships:woohoo:
November 1st & 2nd
Event Location: R/C Toy Box
Store Opens at 10:00 Racing starts at 2:00
2 qualifiers on Saturday ~ 1 Qualifier and the Main on Sunday.
_Trophies for 1st - 3rd place in A & B Mains_
 _Door Prizes_  
*Classes:*
*Sportsman—27 Turn Brushed / 17.5 Turn Brushless
*Pro Pan—19 Turn Brushed / 10.5 Turn Brushless
Beginners 27 Turn Brushed (limited to kids and adult beginners)
18th Scale Brushed
Stadium Truck—19 Turn Brushed
Legends—27 Turn Brushed
*Exposition Classes ($15 for first car)*
C.O.T. (Car Of Tomorrow)
* SK Modified—27 Turn Brushed/17.5 Turn Brushless
* SK Modified—19 Turn Brushed/10.5 Turn Brushless_
* The class will be split if more than 5 of both brushed and brushless are registered.
_
Racing fees (per person): Registration Form
ROAR Members — $40 for the first car, $10 per additional car
Non-ROAR Members — $55 for the first car (includes a single event ROAR membership), $10 per additional car
(Non-Members that register in advance will get $15 OFF)

Sign up for a full ROAR Membership for $30 and be ready to run in all ROAR sanctioned races for one full year!
For more information, call us at 802-748-1030 or email [email protected] :wave:


----------

